# Western Ave bike lane



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They took out a car lane and put in a bike lane on Western Ave! 

:thumbsup:

From the LA Times



> In a city known for traffic gridlock, deliberately eliminating an entire lane for cars could be politically dubious.
> 
> But that's just what officials did Thursday as they unveiled Los Angeles' newest bicycle lane, a 2.2-mile stretch along 7th Street from Catalina Avenue in Koreatown to Figueroa Street downtown.
> 
> "Hold on to your hats, folks, we're actually removing a lane for a car — in favor of a bike lane — in Los Angeles," City Councilman Ed Reyes said during a news conference at MacArthur Park. "By doing so, we, as a city, are changing the way we see bicycles, as not only a recreational vehicle but as a legitimate form of public transportation."


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey. where's the love for Western Ave you guys?

According to the article they might be doing the same for Reseda Blvd and Tuxford street in the valley.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Hey. where's the love for Western Ave you guys?
> 
> According to the article they might be doing the same for Reseda Blvd and Tuxford street in the valley.



good news!

Wait, Tuxford? Isn't that like a mile of nasty industrial street before you get to La Tuna Cyn.? God forbid they pick roads that actually have high bike traffic.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

if they would only do this on Ventura blvd through the valley then that'd be golden.
right now there's a massive ridge in the asphalt caused by cars, trucks and busses
in the right lane that's downright dangerous.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cwg_at_opc said:


> if they would only do this on Ventura blvd through the valley then that'd be golden.
> right now there's a massive ridge in the asphalt caused by cars, trucks and busses
> in the right lane that's downright dangerous.


Ventura Blvd would be awesome. If they did this there we'd be able to ride it farther to the left and avoid getting doored.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Hey. where's the love for Western Ave you guys?
> 
> According to the article they might be doing the same for Reseda Blvd and Tuxford street in the valley.


The bike lane's not on Western, it's on 7th. But it's great to have it there. I used to take that stretch whenever I rode into Downtown from Brentwood. 7th ends at some commercial complex, so you have to cut over to 8th and take that past Crenshaw (until THAT ends at a gated housing community a few blocks later).

It'd be nice if all of our social centers were connected via safe bikeways: Downtown, Farmers Market/Grove, Westwood/Brentwood, etc.




Hollywood said:


> good news!
> 
> Wait, Tuxford? Isn't that like a mile of nasty industrial street before you get to La Tuna Cyn.? God forbid they pick roads that actually have high bike traffic.


Right? Bike routes in the valley seem to only cover the perimeter. If all your destinations are on Valley Circle and Rinaldi, GREAT! But god forbid you want to go somewhere in between.


----------



## roost812 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah friends have told me about Vally Circle..


----------

